# When Dory and Zekefur play



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Do female dogs have a scent gland on their back about 1/3 of the way down from the neck? Before Zeke starts playing with her, he plants his nose there and just sniff and sniff. Or is this a dominant thing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know, but other dogs have done this to my Molly and she has done this to other dogs too! Interesting..............:dontknow:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have watched that and I feel it is a dominating move


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have watched that and I feel it is a dominating move




I thought too that might be it. He is just not much of a dominant boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

jojogal001 said:


> I thought too that might be it. He is just not much of a dominant boy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely, I deleted the program as I could not remember what it was.


----------

